
On Teaching Programming With Python 3.0 - chaostheory
http://www.comp.leeds.ac.uk/nde/papers/teachpy3.html
======
carterschonwald
I actually thing the new javascript standard would make an even better
language pedagogically speaking! I mean, it supports both dynamic and static
typing, and has a number of other really nifty features, such as closures,
which python sorely lacks!

~~~
dood
Python does have closures, what it lacks is ability to modify enclosed
variables without using annoying hacks. This will change in Python 3000 with
the nonlocal keyword [<http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-3104/>]. It may also
be added to 2.6, but I'm not sure.

